# SW Faux Impressions



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Just landed a job today that the ho's want the main house in venetian plaster. Did 2 sample boards today in it. Looks fun. Anybody try this stuff yet? It's new on the market. Working with the samples I like it a lot better then the Vella I've used. Seem easier to work with.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

So how is that for using whole house? 
I thought it would just be accent walls or small areas. Let's see the pics, and keep us posted!
Have not used it, but have a custom home coming up they want to investigate some Faux finishes.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Not cheap 75 bucks a gallon. 50-100 sqft coverage. They want the old world look. Been doing samples of glaze's and wax finishes. Walk into SW and saw that. Grabbed the kit, had the sample ready in less than a hour and the clients loved it. My sample boards are on the job. Will take some pics and post them. It appears I've become the decorative coatings painter in the res world.


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

I hate doing that stuff I'll stick to painting


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I do almost any painting as long as there is enough green.


----------



## The Painter Guy (Dec 10, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Not cheap 75 bucks a gallon. 50-100 sqft coverage. They want the old world look. Been doing samples of glaze's and wax finishes. Walk into SW and saw that. Grabbed the kit, had the sample ready in less than a hour and the clients loved it. My sample boards are on the job. Will take some pics and post them. It appears I've become the decorative coatings painter in the res world.


Around here the residential customer is paying $67.00 at SW, I was quoted $47.00. Im glad to hear you had such an easy time with it. I am meeting a customer tomorrow night to pick the colors. I am going to work up the samples for him after that. At first I thought I would have to use HD, nice to have an alternative!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

The Painter Guy said:


> Around here the residential customer is paying $67.00 at SW, I was quoted $47.00. I'm glad to hear you had such an easy time with it. I am meeting a customer tomorrow night to pick the colors. I am going to work up the samples for him after that. At first I thought I would have to use HD, nice to have an alternative!


That was the shelf price i quoted, I'm not paying that, I'm right around your price. We are now it's doing half the main areas, we will be glazing the rest.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I've done whole rooms in the past and prefer to use modern masters stuff they seem to have a better handle on those types of products. I haven't used the SW product so can't comment either way on it. 

It's a nice look and if done correctly can be gone over in the future w/o much more prep than normal.


----------



## LAD (Apr 3, 2009)

Make sure the walls are in as pristine a shape as they can be. VP can highlight the imperfections.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Its got a lace finish. I have to carefully not fill in the lace. So what I came up with was rolling thin coats, then hitting0 it with the trowel while its setup getting rid of the stipple. Did 3 samples and they worked out great.


----------

